# Male Rat in need in rehoming! (CT area!)



## cavycraziness (Sep 22, 2012)

My rat Chester is in need of rehoming.
He's very sweet to humans, soft, lazy, and young!
Chester is about 4-5 months old!
If put with other rats, needs to be neutered or tamed at once!
Chester is attacking my old OLD rat, so this is why I need to give him away. Not like, biting, but attacking.
Email, or message me for any further information!
Thanks!

Chester, Male, 4-5 Months old


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

cavycraziness said:


> My rat Chester is in need of rehoming.
> He's very sweet to humans, soft, lazy, and young!
> Chester is about 4-5 months old!
> If put with other rats, needs to be neutered or tamed at once!
> ...


Mmmmmm. I'm in CT area and looking for a cage mate for my baby but I don't have the space yet and I think he's too old. 

Have you contacted Mainely? They may be able to rehome him in the area.


----------



## cavycraziness (Sep 22, 2012)

I haven't checked Mainely but I will be sure to check that out!
Thank you. 
How old is your little guy?


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

cavycraziness said:


> I haven't checked Mainely but I will be sure to check that out!
> Thank you.
> How old is your little guy?


He's only about 4 weeks old but he's slow in development so he's acting about 3 weeks old. He's active but hasn't been socialized with other rats or people aside from me.

Ideally I'd get a rat about 2-3 months old, try and let them grow up together.


----------



## cavycraziness (Sep 22, 2012)

Good luck finding the right rattie!


----------

